# Construccion de un Luxometro digital simple



## Tencho (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola, me presento soy toy en el anteultimo año de la escuela para recibirme de tecnico electronico, soy nuevo en el foro, y mi pregunta es esta:
es viable el diseño de un circuito muy simple para hacer un luxometro digital que solo indique con leds.
la idea es poner un fotoresistor en serie con una resistencia en la base de un transistor (puede ser un bc548) y cuyo disparo mande una señal a un Vumetro digital de 5 leds http://estaticos.poblenet.com/01/esquemas/esq189/vumetro5l.gif
funcionaria esto?

Trabajo para una empresa que hacen equipos de laboratorio y arme un rpoyecto similar para un anenemometro la señal del vumetro se la daba un cooler y con otro anenometro u el preset del vumetro lo calibre y anda perfecto si alguien me da una mano

PD: estos circuitos son muy sencillos y se pagan muy bien

saludos

Tencho.


----------



## ilumitron (Ago 18, 2008)

puedes usar tambien 2 amplificador operacionales usados como comparadores calibrando en la entrada la intensidad de luz en minimo y maximo que desees


----------



## Tencho (Ago 18, 2008)

puede ser algun bosquejo para orientarme?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

Con un LM3914 resuelves la presentación y si le agregas un LDR (Light Dependent Resistor, o Resistor Dependiente de la Luz) tienes tu luxómetro no sera de gran precisión pero funcionará

http://www.national.com/ds.cgi/LM/LM3914.pdf


----------



## ilumitron (Ago 19, 2008)

Ciertamente como lo menciona nuestro amigo fogonazo con un LM3914 se puede realizar, pero para mayor precisión puedes hacer lo siguiente, comprate una fotocelda de esas de sulfuro de cadmio cds, con un multimetro mide la resistencia que tiene cuando la expongas al maximo de luz que quieras medir, y los omhs que tenga en la minima luz, ese será tu rango de luz con sus limites, ahora dime de cuantos leds quieres la escala. y pasame las medidas en omhs de los limites para poder hacerte el diseño.


----------



## Tencho (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok muchas gracias por las respuestas. 
Ahora estoy en un proyecto de un poco mas complicado y es controlar todo con Pics:
el enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/proyecto-pic-31108/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 10, 2010)

el lm3914 sive para hacer el vumetro, o escala de led's, pero la medicion, y la presicion, es mejor que se haga con operacionales calibrados...que vayan tirando una tension proporcional a la variacion de resistencia que será tambien proporcional a la variacion de la luz ambiente.


----------

